# Pellet Gun vs. Real Gun



## AWP (Jun 28, 2017)

Vandy's supposed to have all of the "smart" kids in the SEC. This capped off a bizarre story. Bonus points: garbage proofreading.



> The trio brought a pellet gun with them, as one put it, “to help get the phone back.”
> 
> The group pulled up next to the seller’s gray Buick sedan and Coppet got out with the pellet gun in his hand.
> 
> ...



http://www.tennessean.com/story/new.../?hootPostID=16d0ec2dbdb64d338bb23f6dc5aad01d

No word if Vandy's going to play from the shotgun formation this season.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 28, 2017)

SEC........smart.

haha good one.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 28, 2017)

A message to the thieves: You're thinking small.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2017)

B


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 28, 2017)

What was a good Irish Catholic kid like O'Mantae doing running with this crowd?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2017)

First they stole his phone, then his car?  Plus now he's probably going to muse his scholarship.  Sucks to be that guy.


----------



## Andoni (Jun 29, 2017)

What a total shit show. That was just nonstop! Guess they never got the "know your enemy" chat. This is ridiculous.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2017)

We see these cases occasionally. In fact, my colleague had one a few days ago. We handle them a little bit differently....


----------



## Andoni (Jun 29, 2017)

policemedic said:


> We see these cases occasionally. In fact, my colleague had one a few days ago. We handle them a little bit differently....



I'm so curious. This gets me into trouble sometimes, but I'm going for it:  How do you guys handle it?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Unfortunately, I can't answer as it's an OPSEC issue. Suffice it to say we do it safely and in a manner that results in an arrest.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 29, 2017)

what tools...set up the buy and call the locals....we love this kind of stuff.


----------

